# Is my cat pregnant?



## atb2305 (11 mo ago)

My cat is a year and 3 months old, she ran out of the house into the backyard a couple of weeks ago,

and ever since then, I feel like she's gaining weight. I looked at her nipples and I think they were pretty big. Is she pregnant? Is this something I should be concerned about?


----------



## malichaibarks (11 mo ago)

Cats can get pregnant as young as 3 months old, she looks like it, but not sure.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Cats start pinking up 3 weeks after mating. After 4 weeks, they'll start showing.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

I highly recommend you take your cat to a vet, because you need to know for sure. Also, and more importantly, just as human women need pre-natal care, so do cats, in order to know how healthy they are and to detect any problems that might occur. So please have her in for a check-up.

Also, if she is pregnant I recommend that you read up on all of the various things that can happen or go wrong during pregnancy and birth so that you will know what the signs are and can get her medical care if she needs it. Sometimes cats give birth with no problems and other times there are complications and you will want to know how to deal with them.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Her nipple has pinked up and she looks pregnant to me. However, cats can pick up for a "false pregnancy" as well. Have her checked out by a vet in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

catloverami said:


> Her nipple has pinked up and she looks pregnant to me. However, cats can pick up for a "false pregnancy" as well. Have her checked out by a vet in a couple of weeks.


Personally I see no reason to wait for two weeks to take the cat in to a vet. No reason not to go as soon as you can get an appointment.


----------

